

Please Rob Me Makes Foursquare Super Useful For Burglars - fseek
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/17/please-rob-me-makes-foursquare-super-useful-for-burglars/

======
megamark16
Frankly, I think Foursquare was already super useful for burglars, PleaseRobMe
just made that a little more apparent to everybody using Foursquare and other
services like it.

~~~
blueben
More useful than, say, watching my house and robbing me after I leave?

------
elblanco
Wow, and I just thought people were tweeting content free information. Now I
know it's actually harmful.

